# cabañas y exposiciones



## Widd

Hello everyone. I am translating a text for a documentary on cattle raising in South America and the person refers to EXPOSICIONES which I think means SHOWS. I am wondering if there's another expression which makes the meaning perfectly clear, given that it is a specific kind of show.

There is also a reference to CABAÑAS, which are, I think, not cabins but rather, the places or farms where the cattle is raised, trained and prepared for the show. But I am certainly not sure about this. Can anyone help? How would you translate CABAÑAS?


Thanks,
Patricia A. Widd


----------



## 0scar

I guess _trade fair and pedigree cattle breeding ranch_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

0scar said:


> I guess _trade fair and pedigree cattle breeding ranch_



Como el amigo es de UK le cambiaría el ranch por farm

Me gusta cattle show para la primera.

A.A.


----------



## Widd

Right, AA, but the thing is that the documentary is about farming in Uruguay, so the distinction doesn't really matter.

Also, "el amigo" is "la amiga", but that's also ok. 

By the way, can anyone tell me what a PENSIONADO de LANARES is? From what I understand, it involves preparing animals for cattle shows, like a "school" of some kind.

Cheers,
Patricia A Widd.


----------



## 0scar

Las Exposiciones normalmente no son solo de ganado ,  son  de agricultura y ganaderia,  maquinaria, agroquimicos, etc.
Pueden llamarse show, fair o expo, es lo mismo.

Acá hay ejemplos
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trade_fair


----------



## vicdark

*Cabaña* is a particular livestock (dairy/beef cattle, sheep, horse) establishment that produces and sells breeding stock and/or frozen semen and embryos.

As far as Pensionado de Lanares. I'm not sure. As you say it could be  a local term for a place to prepare animals for show, but the word "lanares" refers only to sheep. It comes from "lana" that means wool.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:

Widd, lamento la confusión de sexo, la verdad es que nunca me tomo el trabajo de verificarlo en el "profile" de cada forero, _mea culpa_...

La expresión "pensionado de lanares", aun siendo de Uruguay y estar bastante al tanto de todos los temas del agro, me es completamente desconocida, pero entiendo que su posible significado es el que  expresa vicdark. 

Saludos
A.A.


----------



## Lukillas6

Los lanares son los lugares donde se esquilan las ovejas.
Un pensionado es una persona que recibe una pensión, ya sea un anciano, un discapacitado, un veterano de guerra, etc.


----------



## vicdark

Sugiero más contexto para eso de PENSIONADO de LANARES, abriendo un hilo nuevo.


----------



## willcp

If the cattle show is aimed to obtain any kind of prize due to animals' high quality, you could express show as cattle contest, but fair also contains this contests. Also lanar may be esquileo, in the same meaning Lukillas6 says, and pensionado may refer to any kind of subsidy obtained from sheep or goat's wool. I hope this can help you!!


----------



## Widd

Thank you everyone for your help. 

I am aware of the meaning of pensionado, as person who is on a pension, but this is, as mentioned, a company that "trains" or prepares cattle, more specifically, sheep, to be in good shape for cattle shows. It's like a kind of boarding school for sheep, if you will. ;-) 

Adolfo: nevermind. Funnily enough, this pensionado is in Uruguay, in Durazno to be more precise. So who knows, maybe there is a pensionado de lanares near you? 

Anyway, thanks again everyone.

Cheers,
Patricia.


----------

